# Is it easy to build a site like this?



## DayByDay (Apr 3, 2008)

I just got dreamweaver cs3. Would I be able to build a website like this one using dreamweaver? 

bighouseclothing.com/site/

How hard would it be? Thanks


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

looks like its a wordpress blog, which you can download from:

WordPress › Blog Tool and Weblog Platform

Install that on your server and there you go 

They do have a custom/different theme from the default though. You would have to design that or find it if it is freely available and install it.


----------



## stevenlean (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes, that's a Wordpress blog. 

In the past many devoted a lot of time to creating and maintaining static html sites. 

Over the pass 2 years, a new trend seems to have developed where bloggers and small business owners are bypassing paying a web designer a lot of money and instead building their own free blogs.

Though blogs are free, many themes looks unprofessional.....

This is my suggestion, don’t waste time and money, with less than $100, you can buy a premium Wordpress theme and start building your dream site!

There is some great work out there, and more and more web designers are release premium WordPress themes each day. At this moment, this is the best one I’ve found: Revolution WordPress Theme

Hope this helps,
Steven Lean


----------



## stevenlean (Sep 21, 2006)

I read this book to learn blogging.

The author [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Shannon Herod is very helpful to answer all your questions. It's a good book to learn the basics, I recommend it.

Steven Lean
[/FONT]


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

Search the web, you can find many good clean themes i am sure you will find one you will like, or you can always make your own if you know html/css.

some FREE links for you:

Theme Viewer
Wordpress Themes

I have nothing to do with either site


----------



## DayByDay (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help...I'll do my research on wordpress blogs..I'm completely new at building sites


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

The T Shirt Man said:


> The above 2 posts by Stevenlean are rubbish. Dont listen to them. How blatent is the advertising?!?!
> 
> Search the web, you can find many good clean themes i am sure you will find one you will like, or you can always make your own if you know html/css.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! I have been looking into building this type site and appreciate it. Do you know of any others?


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

If you are looking for themes search google for "wordpress themes" and i am sure you will find some good websites.
If you are on a shared hosting account and do not know how to set wordpress up, you may have CPanel/Fantastico which includes a web based installer. Although it is one of the easier to install and setup scripts.


----------



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

how does blogging help get traffic to your websites? what is a backlink? also, the host sites that im looking into (hostgator, domain.com) are capable for blogging and ecom, i guess my question is do i need to purchase one of the packages that they offer or just get the basic and download wordpress and a cart for cheaper?


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

stevenlean said:


> I read this book to learn blogging.
> 
> The author [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Shannon Herod is very helpful to answer all your questions. It's a good book to learn the basics, I recommend it.
> 
> ...


Hi Steven,

I read the information on the link you provided. You say you purchased the product, does it work? How are the rankings for your blog? We are just getting ready to launch our site featuring a blog an I know nothing about them . I do believe that the blog is a very important tool on a web site and I want mine to work. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

LjD said:


> how does blogging help get traffic to your websites? what is a backlink? also, the host sites that im looking into (hostgator, domain.com) are capable for blogging and ecom, i guess my question is do i need to purchase one of the packages that they offer or just get the basic and download wordpress and a cart for cheaper?


Blogging helps to bring customers BACK to your site because they want to see what you write next.

It can help to bring more traffic to your store because everything you write about gets indexed by search engines and that just increases the number of search terms that you can be found for when people are googling around.

A "backlink" is a link that someone places on their website that links to your website. Many search engines factor in the number of links pointing to your website in the overall ranking of your site.


Many webhosts will have a control panel that allows you to install wordpress with one click. You don't need to buy any "special" blogging account. Just make sure the webhost you signup with has a good control panel or ask them via their support ticket system if they have one click installs of wordpress.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Just want to throw in that, looking the site over, the whole thing is not done in WordPress. The front page is. The rest was done in something else. WordPress is mainly for the blogging part. The site is a relatively simple site. Depending upon your intelligence quotient, it may not be too hard to repicate a similar site.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

prometheus said:


> Just want to throw in that, looking the site over, the whole thing is not done in WordPress. The front page is. The rest was done in something else. WordPress is mainly for the blogging part. The site is a relatively simple site. Depending upon your intelligence quotient, it may not be too hard to repicate a similar site.


Yep, not sure what the actual shopping cart is, but it's not powered by cubecart.

You can make just about ANY shopping cart LOOK like that if you have the design skills. It's not a function of the shopping cart, it's just how that particular company styled their site.

If you downloaded cubecart, you can achieve the same look with some customization.

If you aren't familiar with building websites, it will be hard. If you are, it will be easy.


----------

